# 3x3x1



## Joel Banks (Apr 28, 2016)

i have never modded a puzzle before. I would like to try to make something basic. Should I start with a 3x3x1 or something easier? If I should do the 3x3x1, how do I do it. How hard is it to mod puzzles? What do u make it out of? Thanks!!


----------



## Berd (Apr 30, 2016)

Joel Banks said:


> i have never modded a puzzle before. I would like to try to make something basic. Should I start with a 3x3x1 or something easier? If I should do the 3x3x1, how do I do it. How hard is it to mod puzzles? What do u make it out of? Thanks!!



A great basic puzzle is an octagonal barrel. NerdBubblegum had a great tutorial.


----------

